# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Gezocht: Ervaringsdeskundige hoofdpijn

## rola

Hallo allemaal,

Wij zijn 4 studenten aan de Hogeschool van Nijmegen, van de opleidingen ergotherapie en fysiotherapie. Wij zijn nu bezig met een afstudeerproject waarbij we achter de ervaringen willen komen van mensen met primaire hoofdpijn (migraine, spanningshoofdpijn, clusterhoofdpijn) gericht op een fysiotherapeutische en ergotherapeutische behandeling. 

Wij zijn op zoek naar mensen die willen vertellen over hun ervaringen met een fysiotherapeut of ergotherapeut in het verleden of hedendaags. 

Hiervoor hebben wij wel enkele criteria opgesteld:
- Patiënten vanaf 20 jaar
- Diagnose gesteld door arts
- Bereid zijn om naar Nijmegen te komen.

Bij interesse stuur een mail naar:
[email protected]

Informatie over tijd en plaats volgen dan via de mail,


Met vriendelijke groet,

Rianne, Anne, Odette, Linda

----------


## rola

Als reactie op ons vorige bericht;

Wij zien in dat het veel gevraagd is om mensen die bereid zijn om deel te nemen aan ons onderzoek te laten afreizen naar Nijmegen. Vandaar dat de mogelijkheid ook bestaat dat we in uw woonplaats komen. We hopen van harte mensen te vinden die bereid zijn om aan ons interview deel te nemen. 

mvg,

odette, rianne, anne, linda

----------


## Sefi

Beste mensen,
Ik wil van deze gelegenheid gebruik maken om jullie te adviseren, aan te raden om naast jullie opleiding de opleiding tot triggerpoint therapeut te gaan volgen.
Heel veel (hoofd)pijnen worden (mede)veroorzaakt door triggerpoints in de spieren.
Als je het Handboek Triggerpoint Therapie leest dan kom je tot de ontdekking dat triggerpoints ook migraine kunnen veroozaken. 
Ik ben van mening dat iedere fysiotherapeut hier meer over zou moeten weten en het zou moeten herkennen. Helaas valt dit in de praktijk tegen.
Vandaar dat ik dit onder jullie aandacht wilde brengen.
Succes!

----------

